
Changing Employers (Tom Lane Leaving Salesforce) - alrs
http://www.postgresql.org/message-id/2861.1446070467@sss.pgh.pa.us
======
goldenkey
Salesforce is a company that survives on non-technical business folk. It's
schemy and underhanded. They even awarded their own contest to their own
employee who submitted a pre-built app. Because they got so much flak and bad
publicity, they bent the knee and gave the 2nd place team the prize as well.
[1] I worked for a startup once that wanted a "managed" solution for
everything because they were trying to hire as few people as possible, pay as
little as possible yet have their fears quenched. Salesforce feeds off this
ignorance of bizdev nubs and then uses their church of marketing to get people
to preach their locked api-space. You could say the same for AWS but at least
AWS does not try to take tech and make it seem more managed for bizdev idiots.
Salesforce thrives on that. They thrive on it and try to get people to
specialize in their offerings, it's almost like converting people to Microsoft
devs who only do .NET and Visual Studio, MS SQL, etc.. but 10x worse because
Salesforce sucks.

[1] [http://valleywag.gawker.com/salesforce-gives-2nd-place-
team-...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/salesforce-gives-2nd-place-
team-1-million-after-cheate-1475136879)

